
Ask HN: Do you play any sports or musical instruments? - dimasf
How and where do you find sports or music partners to practice with?
======
paulrpotts
I play guitar, bass, and a little ukulele, and sometimes record original
music.

It's a good question. One thing that helped was joining a church band. It got
me playing in public every week, and my playing improved a lot.

Another thing was signing up for songwriting contests. I made some online
friendships that led to recording together, with people I never actually met.

Due to schedule and family obligations I've always found it hard to coordinate
with people in meatspace... but putting yourself in some kind of pre-existing
situation can help with this.

~~~
dimasf
Which websites did you browse in order to find people that you recorded with?

~~~
paulrpotts
The contests I joined, I found out about via the Jonathan Coulton forums a few
years ago. One was "Masters of Song Fu," which I think is defunct now. The
other was SpinTunes,
[http://spintunes.blogspot.com/](http://spintunes.blogspot.com/)

I have not participated in Song Fight but know people who do -- see
[http://www.songfight.org/](http://www.songfight.org/)

